# IP phone issues



## dschecter (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a toshiba IPT phone ( IPT 2010) connected into a Siemens internet router ( Model # SL2-141)
It is flashing a loop of registering IPU, IPU not found, restart...
once in a while, it actually connects for 3 seconds before restarting.
anyone have a cluse how I canmake this work?


----------

